# DH has Cancer



## disneynuts777

Just got the results back this week that DH has cancer.
 A rare kind at that.
The last few days have been a total blur.
We go to see the surgical oncologist this week as well as the radiologist.
 I feel numb.
The DD's are taking it better than I expected. I need to be strong but I am glad that I have the DIS to listen to me.


----------



## quasar4legs

disneynuts777 said:


> Just got the results back this week that DH has cancer.
> A rare kind at that.
> The last few days have been a total blur.
> We go to see the surgical oncologist this week as well as the radiologist.
> I feel numb.
> The DD's are taking it better than I expected. I need to be strong but I am glad that I have the DIS to listen to me.




I am very sorry to hear this news, it must be very difficult for your whole family.

Please know that we are here to listen anytime you want to 'talk', sometimes it helps to have somewhere to go where you don't need to be quite so strong.

I will be thinking of your family this week as you all try to deal with this difficult diagnosis

Quasar


----------



## Heluvsme

I'm so sorry.


----------



## DisneyFan32WI

My husband had testicular cancer several years back. At first we were in shock when we heard the "C" word. We thought that was an automatic death sentence. 
After a successful surgery, he has remained cancer free for over 10 years now. It is amazing what they can do nowadays. Don't ever give up hope. Keep the faith, and trust in the doctors who will be taking care of him. 

May God bless your husband with a successful outcome. I do know what it feels like to be in your shoes. Don't let those negative thoughts stay in your head. I know I was frightened at first. 

Keep us updated on the options he has. Don't forget to always get a second opinion. We actually had a few.....and they all wanted to take a different approach. We did what we felt was the best at the time. I'm glad we didn't listen to a couple of the other doctors who only wanted to do more surgery. 
Praying for you....


----------



## averill94

disneynuts777 said:


> Just got the results back this week that DH has cancer.
> A rare kind at that.
> The last few days have been a total blur.
> We go to see the surgical oncologist this week as well as the radiologist.
> I feel numb.
> The DD's are taking it better than I expected. I need to be strong but I am glad that I have the DIS to listen to me.



Just wanted to let you  know that you are all in my prayers.  I am so sorry that you received this news.  Keep us posted!


----------



## DisneyFan32WI

How did the doctor's appointment go this week?


----------



## disneynuts777

Has been a very long week.
DH had another MRI and cat scan this week.
(found another tumor on his back)
The game plan so far is to begin with 5 weeks of intense radiation therepy.
After this surgery to remove the tumor(s).
Followed by another round of radiation.
Keeping our spirits up but some times it is hard.

Thanks to everyone for the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DisneyFan32WI

disneynuts777 said:


> Has been a very long week.
> DH had another MRI and cat scan this week.
> (found another tumor on his back)
> The game plan so far is to begin with 5 weeks of intense radiation therepy.
> After this surgery to remove the tumor(s).
> Followed by another round of radiation.
> Keeping our spirits up but some times it is hard.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the thoughts and prayers.



What a whirlwind week for you. Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## luvmarypoppins

So sorry to hear this news.

I know its so hard to be strong when you feel like everything is crashing in around you.

My dh had to be the strong one and our ds took it as well as could be.

Rally those around you who can give you comfort and can help, like driving, making meals etc. 

My church family cooked us alot of meals since our extended family is mostly deceased and live out of state.

Take a note book and write notes etc. And a calendar etc. for testing etc. Those things alone and trying to remember everything gets overwhelming.

Wishing your dh all the best. One day at a time. Blessings to you.


----------



## debilovesmickey

I am sorry to hear this and glad you feel comfortable "talking" to your disboard friends. I am going through something similar, but it is my mom. She has already had ultrasound and MRI, biopsies are this Friday June 1 for breast cancer. She had a very curable type 11 years ago and had a lumpectomy and radiation. I am hoping this is also a curable type. 
I know how you feel about being numb and frightened. Friends keep telling me to be strong for her, but I just feel like crying all the time.

I hope for the best for your DH and please keep us updated when you are able to.
Debi


----------



## luckylady

So sorry to hear the news. Prayers out to both of you.


----------



## AnnaS

I will add you guys to my prayers - hate the cancer word.  Hang in there.


----------



## mommasita

I'm so sorry.. I will keep your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lisa71

Prayers, prayers, prayers.


----------



## accarson

Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## disneynuts777

Thanks to everyone. Your thoughts and prayers help me try and stay positive

DH and I were back at the hospital on Tuesday hoping to get the radiation schedule.
Nope
The catscan he had last week showed some spots on his liver.
Headed back for an ultrasound tomorrow.
If all is okay we will then start radiation. If not we are looking at a revised/new/altered treatment plan.
I realize that the good Lord will not give you more than you can handle....but wow...I feel like I may break at any moment.
Thanks for the vent


----------



## quasar4legs

disneynuts777 said:


> Thanks to everyone. Your thoughts and prayers help me try and stay positive
> 
> DH and I were back at the hospital on Tuesday hoping to get the radiation schedule.
> Nope
> The catscan he had last week showed some spots on his liver.
> Headed back for an ultrasound tomorrow.
> If all is okay we will then start radiation. If not we are looking at a revised/new/altered treatment plan.
> I realize that the good Lord will not give you more than you can handle....but wow...I feel like I may break at any moment.
> Thanks for the vent




I cannot begin to imagine how difficult things are for you and your family, waiting and wondering for medical results is scary and exhausting.

Sending you and your husband a BIG koala cuddle from 'down under

Best wishes and thanks for the update.................I shall be sending lots of healing thoughts your way.

Quasar


----------



## Mskanga

disneynuts777 said:


> I realize that the good Lord will not give you more than you can handle....



Yeah ? then I wanna have a talk with him , first my 14 year old was diagnosed with bone cancer , then my mother died and now my husband is the one with terminal cancer . He needs to stop being so generous with me ! 

 I had severe PTSD after daughter's diagnosis , now it's worse.  I am sorry about your husband's diagnosis , I know exactly how you feel.....


----------



## DisneyFan32WI

I also have a tough time when someone says that *the Lord does not give you more than you can handle. *Someone who takes their own life obviously had more than they could handle.


----------



## disneynuts777

Mskanga said:


> Yeah ? then I wanna have a talk with him , first my 14 year old was diagnosed with bone cancer , then my mother died and now my husband is the one with terminal cancer . He needs to stop being so generous with me !
> 
> I had severe PTSD after daughter's diagnosis , now it's worse.  I am sorry about your husband's diagnosis , I know exactly how you feel.....



I would love to have a talk with him. But faith is all I have at the moment and without that I think I would have to be checked into the "funny farm".


----------



## disneynuts777

DisneyFan32WI said:


> I also have a tough time when someone says that *the Lord does not give you more than you can handle. *Someone who takes their own life onviously had more than they could handle.




I try not to go there
We have had a suicide in our family and it is something that I do not fully understand. 
At the moment my faith is all I have to unconditionally lean on and I believe that we as a family will make it.


----------



## disneynuts777

Tomorrow will be the end of week one for radiation. Only four more weeks to go.
So far so good. DH felt sick the first treatment but has been ok since then.The tumors being radiated DH says are sore but not painful.

DH has started a journal that is being kept on the living room table.
It is nice because he is writing things down that he would not normally talk about. Anyone is welcome to read it and write down there thoughts as well.
It might seem weird but it is working for us. 

Keeping positive


----------



## TaraPA

Now I'm posting on your thread, as you posted on mine!

I like the journal idea for your family.    

Keep us posted on how your DH is doing with the radiation, and keep the faith!


----------



## disneynuts777

Only one more treatment this week
That makes three more weeks to go.

It has been a really busy week. 
DD has finished grade 10
DH is pushing himself to work fulltime. He is managing ending the day with his radiation treatment. I drive there and back with him as it is three hours round trip each day with traffic.
I have been able to modify my work schedule to be able to do this during the week and am working weekends as well.

Things look positive so far. We got a positive report from the radiolgy doctor today and his skin has not burned to badly yet


----------



## TaraPA

Your post today sounds upbeat & positive - I'm SO GLAD to read it!    I hope you're feeling your spirits lifted a little bit, even if just for a day, you need that for your own mental health!    Here's hoping that you & your family continue down this positive path.


----------



## disneynuts777

Yes....today has been a good day

I'll take it!!


----------



## ilovemk76

disneynuts777 said:


> Just got the results back this week that DH has cancer.
> A rare kind at that.
> The last few days have been a total blur.
> We go to see the surgical oncologist this week as well as the radiologist.
> I feel numb.
> The DD's are taking it better than I expected. I need to be strong but I am glad that I have the DIS to listen to me.



I am sorry to hear your news.

I hope they caught it early and he makes a full recovery.


----------



## DisneyFan32WI

So glad to hear that the treatment is going well so far.


----------



## luvmarypoppins

so sorry your dh and your family is going through this. 

Cancer sucks, I know it because I have it too

I really like how your dh is keeping a journal.

Glad your dd seems to be handling it.

I am sure it is so stressful with working and such a long trip for the radiation etc.

Just take it one day at a time. I am glad what you said about your faith.

My faith brings me a a lot of comfort too.

Prayers for your dh and your family.


----------



## TaraPA

I'm so impressed that your DH continues to work full time & do his treatments - and that you are able to help him with such a long drive.    Keep moving forward!!!!!


----------



## Thumper_Man

Thoughts and prayers for your DH, you and your family.  Hope he continues to improve.


----------



## disneynuts777

DH just started week 4 of radiation. I more week to go.

Last week (week 3) was long and tiring but we made it through.  

Saw the surgeon this morning and if all goes well it looks like they will be able to do surgery in mid August.

Keeping our spirits up but slowing down on expectations of what gets accomplished in a day


----------



## TaraPA

Well how's it going?  Is radiation over for now?  Did they schedule surgery for your DH?


----------



## disneynuts777

Hi Everyone,

The last 10 days have been crazy.
DH finished radiation last monday.
Only minor irritation to the skin so we are lucky there.
He was so very tired last week.
The Dr.'s said he would be as the radiation peaks a few days after completion.
We go back to the hospital next Monday for his pre-op MRI and blood work.
We then hopefully will be told when his surgery is going to be.

The first hurdle is finished
Now onto the second!!


----------



## TaraPA

Sounds like everything's on track!    Thinking of you!


----------



## Disney Enabler

Good Luck with the surgery.  I agree with TaraPA that everything sounds like it is going on a positive track.

I know that each situation is unique but I remember being told that radiation continues to work in your body for up to 30 days.  Unfortunately that means the tiredness continues also.  I suppose it depends on the strength and placement of the radiation.

Carol
It's a great day to be alive!!!


----------



## GoofyGraham

I was diagnosed with bowel cancer after I returned from WDW last year, diagnosed in November, 2 rounds of surgery in December and February I'm now 4 months into my chemo... suffering a little but I've been really lucky throughout.

I feel for anyone that has to go through this and know that many are far worse off than me.

My prognosis is good and I've booked my next WDW trip for April next year to celebrate.

Does anyone know of a travel insurer that doesn't cost the earth for cancer sufferers?

Also, my consultant oncologist advises that my fingerprints may have disappeared by the time I travel, any advice on passing through Orlando Intl with a passport but no fingerprints to scan?


----------



## jedspad

I will be praying for you and your family during this time. I finish my last radiation treatment tomorrow so I know how exhausting it is. It sounds like you are keeping a good positive attitude and that is half the battle. Keep us informed and I will keep praying


----------



## disneynuts777

Thank you Everybody

I cannot describe how good it feels to receive an email in the hospital waiting room from a total stranger with a common love for DISNEY!!!!

DH's surgery is tomorrow and we are just gathering things up that he will need.

The surgical oncologist is confident that everything will go fine but it is a little nerve racking reading over all the if's and's...etc....

So being the totally positive people that we are being....we went ahead and booked our Disney vacation for next summer!!!

It is our something to look forward to.


----------



## AnnaS

disneynuts777 said:


> Thank you Everybody
> 
> I cannot describe how good it feels to receive an email in the hospital waiting room from a total stranger with a common love for DISNEY!!!!
> 
> DH's surgery is tomorrow and we are just gathering things up that he will need.
> 
> The surgical oncologist is confident that everything will go fine but it is a little nerve racking reading over all the if's and's...etc....
> 
> So being the totally positive people that we are being....we went ahead and booked our Disney vacation for next summer!!!
> 
> It is our something to look forward to.



Prayers, good thoughts and wishes for tomorrow's surgery.


----------



## luvmarypoppins

Prayers for a successful surgery tomm. for your dh.

Hope your dh heals quickly and that he wont be in too much pain or discomfort. I found out that the morphine pump was my friend in the hospital for sure!

A disney trip is a great thing to look forward to on the road to recovery.

Wishing him all the best.


----------



## audrey2580

My ds and I will say a prayer for you tonight.  Good luck


----------



## disneynuts777

DH had his surgery last Wednesday so I am a little behind on the boards.
Surgery went well according to the surgical oncologist.
We return in four weeks and DH will have the compression bandages and stitches removed. 
We will also be be told if he needs follow up treatment.

DH is really keeping his spirits up.
Got up this morning  and got all ready for work!
Blew me away but I know that work is his diversion

Hoping for a great day.


----------



## kathie859

What good news!  I can't believe he's going to work--such a positive thing.
Continued thoughts and prayers for his complete recovery.


----------



## luvmarypoppins

So glad to hear that your dh surgery went well.

I guess it is good that he has his work. I am sure it helps him mentally. It gives him an outlet to focus on something else instead of being sick, tests, doctors etc.

Hope he heals well. Take care of yourself too.

Wishing your dh and you all the best.


----------



## AnnaS

disneynuts777 said:


> DH had his surgery last Wednesday so I am a little behind on the boards.
> Surgery went well according to the surgical oncologist.
> We return in four weeks and DH will have the compression bandages and stitches removed.
> We will also be be told if he needs follow up treatment.
> 
> DH is really keeping his spirits up.
> Got up this morning  and got all ready for work!
> Blew me away but I know that work is his diversion
> 
> Hoping for a great day.



Definitely a great update!


----------



## disneychic2

First, let me say I just read your post for the first time and am so glad things are turning out well. Prayers for continued success!!



GoofyGraham said:


> I was diagnosed with bowel cancer after I returned from WDW last year, diagnosed in November, 2 rounds of surgery in December and February I'm now 4 months into my chemo... suffering a little but I've been really lucky throughout.
> 
> I feel for anyone that has to go through this and know that many are far worse off than me.
> 
> My prognosis is good and I've booked my next WDW trip for April next year to celebrate.
> 
> Does anyone know of a travel insurer that doesn't cost the earth for cancer sufferers?
> 
> Also, my consultant oncologist advises that my fingerprints may have disappeared by the time I travel, any advice on passing through Orlando Intl with a passport but no fingerprints to scan?



I'm so sorry to hear about your trials. Good for you for planning a trip in the Spring! 

Sorry I can't answer any of your questions. I've never been overseas for travel, so I'm absolutely no help!! Hope someone can answer though.


----------



## RHMH

DD and I just came across your thread. Ours thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Alysa

You both sound like impressively strong people! Sending prayers and best wishes for his quick recovery!


----------



## disneynuts777

I would like to give everyone a HUGE THANK YOU for all your thoughts and prayers.

DH had his stitches from his surgery and his follow up appointment with his surgical oncologist on Wednesday and we received amazing news.

The biopsies from the tumors were not higher than they had origionally thought.
They were able to get all the tumors and cancer cells with good margins.
He DOES NOT need any further radiation!!!

We go back to the oncologist in 6 months.

DH will start physio next week and they are hoping that the numbness he has in his arm will eventually regain feeling. Heck if this is the only side effect I am over the moon.

Sorry it took a couple days to post but we have been celebrating


----------



## RHMH

disneynuts777 said:


> I would like to give everyone a HUGE THANK YOU for all your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> DH had his stitches from his surgery and his follow up appointment with his surgical oncologist on Wednesday and we received amazing news.
> 
> The biopsies from the tumors were not higher than they had origionally thought.
> They were able to get all the tumors and cancer cells with good margins.
> He DOES NOT need any further radiation!!!
> 
> We go back to the oncologist in 6 months.
> 
> DH will start physio next week and they are hoping that the numbness he has in his arm will eventually regain feeling. Heck if this is the only side effect I am over the moon.
> 
> Sorry it took a couple days to post but we have been celebrating


 
That is SUPER News -  DD and I will continue to think about you and your Family....


----------



## averill94

disneynuts777 said:


> I would like to give everyone a HUGE THANK YOU for all your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> DH had his stitches from his surgery and his follow up appointment with his surgical oncologist on Wednesday and we received amazing news.
> 
> The biopsies from the tumors were not higher than they had origionally thought.
> They were able to get all the tumors and cancer cells with good margins.
> He DOES NOT need any further radiation!!!
> 
> We go back to the oncologist in 6 months.
> 
> DH will start physio next week and they are hoping that the numbness he has in his arm will eventually regain feeling. Heck if this is the only side effect I am over the moon.
> 
> Sorry it took a couple days to post but we have been celebrating



This is some of the BEST news I have heard in a long time.  Keep celebrating!
God bless you and your family


----------



## luckylady

That is wonderful news. Continued prayers that he stays tumer and cell free. Hmmm maybe you both need a trip to the world to celebrate.


----------



## mommasita

WOnderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Thank you for updating..... Overjoyed for you and your family..


----------



## Disney Enabler

Fantastic.  The Pixie dust continues to do it's magic.  

Hope things continue in a positive manner.

Carol
It's a great day to be alive!!!


----------



## ctl

I hope your DH continues with a smooth recovery. So glad that things have turned out so well. Keep smiling and looking forward to your next WDW trip.  Hugs and prayers.


----------



## TaraPA

Haven't been on here for awhile - just checking in to see how you're all doing?!?!


----------



## disneynuts777

DH had his six month check up last week and all was clear!!!!
We are really happy.

Thank you to everyone. 

Sending out thoughts and prayers to those that need some.


----------



## mommasita

FANTASTIC...

Thank you for updating us..


----------



## sweetdana




----------



## Alysa

Congratulations!


----------



## Goldilocks07

What a wonderful timeline/post to read through.  This was scary, with a wonderful fairytale ending.  I am so happy for you and your family.  Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## momof2minnies

OMG that is such wonderful news-hugs to all of you!!!!!


Linda


----------

